# my first show and tell



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I have finally gotten to the stage of showing something I made. 
Its not perfect i know, but its good enough to talk about.

this box was made for a friend who wanted a box in red and white. Padauk and maple was as close as i could get, so I added the red base liner.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Attractive grain pattern on the lid. Well done.




Rog


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Very, very nice!!
After following your trials and tribulations through various posts I must say, WOW !
Beautiful grain pattern on the top and great looking joinery.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

glad you did your show nd tell Bob...
the lid is awesome...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree with all the above. Very nice sunny Bob.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job, Bob. Those angled joints look cool.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks all. 
For some weird reason I really like octagonal shaped boxes. i've made a half dozen now in varying lengths of sides, and still like thinking up more.

The Padauk was a real find. I was rooting about in the scraps corner of my local woodyard (which is a soft wood construction grade wood only kind of place) for a bit of chipboard , when i saw a piece of big plank sitting in a dark corner. It was 2 ft long, x 14" x 2". The owner had scrounged it for his father who is a wood carver, but there were a few big splits running half way down the length which made it no good for a plaque. So he gave it to me. i made him a box in exchange (octagonal of course, but with long front and back). He seemed pleased with it.
I still have 2 more pieces with that same knot pattern, and enough to make a few side panels with. 

And after making the sides on this one I couldnt work out why the box joints were slightly angled down to each other. Then on checking I found the router plate had warped. DOH!. One less mistake for next time.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I would like to echo all the positives above. Verrrry nice.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Very well done Bob. As others have said, the grain pattern on the lid is outstanding. What kind of finish did you use? Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I like that box a lot. I love dovetails and box joints, but I've never tried them at anything other than 90 degrees. Very well executed. And that board was a really nice find too!


----------



## BobbyLee (Jan 25, 2016)

Well done Bob. That is a fine piece of craftsmanship. Like others; The grain on the lid is a wonderous site.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Add me to the long list of folks who think your box is terrific! Very well done! :smile:


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I agree, very nicely done. How did you wind up cutting the box joints at 45 degrees? Table saw or router? Did you make a jig?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

On this box I have used a wipe on poly, but I'm not a 100% happy with the way its turning out.
I cant buy wipe on locally, so I am mixing normal clear poly with white spirits, but am finding it very difficult to get an even finish. I need more practice! (lol)


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Phil, I have the trend comb joint router bit set. it cuts 5 in one pass. see here.
TREND 876X1/2TC COMB JOINTER SET 1/2 | eBay


I had to make a 45 degree sliding jig from a piece of old kitchen worktop to get the sides consistently equal, and you have to push the wood all the way through instead of stopping at the bearing like a 90 degree cut would be.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Stunning, beautiful work.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

The wipe-on that I use is pretty thin. You have to put more coats on. I keep them as thin as possible - if there is any movement, it's too much. A little goes a long way.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job, Bob. As one who has battled angled box joints, I appreciate the complexity of them. They look really good.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

sunnybob said:


> Thanks all.
> For some weird reason I really like octagonal shaped boxes. i've made a half dozen now in varying lengths of sides, and still like thinking up more.
> 
> The Padauk was a real find. I was rooting about in the scraps corner of my local woodyard (which is a soft wood construction grade wood only kind of place) for a bit of chipboard , when i saw a piece of big plank sitting in a dark corner. It was 2 ft long, x 14" x 2". The owner had scrounged it for his father who is a wood carver, but there were a few big splits running half way down the length which made it no good for a plaque. So he gave it to me. i made him a box in exchange (octagonal of course, but with long front and back). He seemed pleased with it.
> ...


All I can do is echo what has already been said! Nice job, Bob.

I was a nice gesture to repay the gift of the wood with a return gift. Many don't think to do this...you have probably made a good friend because of the thoughtfulness which will be return in the future.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks to all you folks who like the box. the picture is a good one, to see it in your hands shows a couple small imperfections though which I want to eradicate from the next box.

The wipe on poly is now my biggest challenge. I've said before that I am a man who is forbidden to hold a paint brush, regardless if it has paint on it or not. I thought wipe on was my way around this unjust ban on my creativity. But I still get runs and streaks, i still cant leave it alone and have to add just one more coat, and for some strange reason, I always end up with a full house of sticky fingers, even if i remember to wear a latex glove on the application hand.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Echo all the other attaboys. Can't think of more ways of saying great job.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job,Bob, Beautiful piece of wood, and you did good by it. I love to bring out the grain in a piece of wood tto show it off.. Keep them coming.

Herb


----------



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks really good, joints very attractive, you should be proud.
Coleve


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

SunnyBob: now that_ is _impressive work. Octagons are not easy and all of your corners came together and with box/finger joints to boot!

If I did an octagon like that and with the same results, I would be as happy as shooting a perfect target with my Ruger black powder-n-ball revolver!

Again, very nice work.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Ray, I did not realise how difficult it is to make an octagonal box untill i tried. i scrapped many in the learning process. Even assembling 8 identical pieces can result in a box with unequal sides. this one is pretty damn close to equal, which is why I allowed it to be viewed.

I've decided I'm a masochist for trying to make the perfectly equal box.


----------

